# Found USMC WWII Dogtags!



## Wrath1 (Nov 30, 2006)

A few asked what I did with the dogtags that I had come across. The first one was given to me by some kids on the island of Enniburr, pictured first: It was discovered that this man fought out here in the Marshall Islands only to be killed in Saipan. He was burried there and exhumed after a few years and sent to his home of Providence Rhode Island. I have yet to locate any surviving family members for Mr. Forrester. Mr. Forrester's tag is now in the care of the Camp Pendleton USMC museum.

The next two dogtags I'm still waiting on the FOIA request documents. I have yet to find anything online about these two men. Feel free to search yourself. Any help in locating any family members would GREAT!

Take it easy!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2006)

Great work! You have been posting some fantastic stuff.

Keep it up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea definatly keep it up wrath...


----------



## Wrath1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks alot guys! I've got a few more subjects and pics to post!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow cool that you find stuff like that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

Good stuff. Great piece of history there and it would be great if someone who is living from the family or maybe the soldier themselves could get them.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 3, 2006)

There's always the new USMC Museum right by MCB Quantico that opened recently...


----------

